# craving single coils for metal.....am i crazy?



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

the more I listen to demos and sound clips of guys playing modern metal but with coil split pickups, the more I fall in love with that single coil twang...

am I nuts for literally wanting to replace my main guitars pickups with single coil ceramic in bridge and single coil alnico in the neck?....
will that gig ok? haha. Obviously output will be less but Kemper has so many options in this respect it shouldnt be that much of an issue.

anyone else love love love that single coil bite/twang?!? especially for high gain/metal applications.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

I do, and it can be just that one distinction that sets one player apart from many others, ie; Yngwie Malmsteen, or Ritchie Blackmore.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2018)

For ERG it makes a lot of sense to coil split or use single coils. I find with some of my 8 strings and my bass VI that there is improved clarity with coil splitting. With my bass VI it gives me this raunchy spanky sound that's perfect for karnivool esque bass lines. The only exceptions for me would be the elysian moderns in my knightro or the lithiums in my blue VM8, both of which are already very clear and punchy sounding as humbuckers. Splitting them makes them a bit too spanky for my taste. Overall I think it depends on the application because if i'm playing doom I don't want that spanky tone, but when I play more djenty/haken/karnivool esque stuff it's perfect.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I do, and it can be just that one distinction that sets one player apart from many others, ie; Yngwie Malmsteen, or Ritchie Blackmore.


completely agree.
Im more interested in creating my own unique style and tone that accompanies it, than I am just mimicking and sounding like everyone else.

Im about 80/20 leaning towards scrapping my plan of the humbucker replacements I was going to buy, and instead go single coil for both positions! (in humbucker housing so they fit)


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> For ERG it makes a lot of sense to coil split or use single coils. I find with some of my 8 strings and my bass VI that there is improved clarity with coil splitting. With my bass VI it gives me this raunchy spanky sound that's perfect for karnivool esque bass lines. The only exceptions for me would be the elysian moderns in my knightro or the lithiums in my blue VM8, both of which are already very clear and punchy sounding as humbuckers. Splitting them makes them a bit too spanky for my taste. Overall I think it depends on the application because if i'm playing doom I don't want that spanky tone, but when I play more djenty/haken/karnivool esque stuff it's perfect.


its exactly what Im feeling.

(ive heard good things about the elysians)

but yeah my guitar would effectively have the EMG S and EMG SA as the 2 pickups (but in humbucker casings so the H and HA variants)


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

I often use my Tele to layer with my humbucker tracks just to give those riffs a bit more "bark" in the attack if its a percussive riff. It's a nice secret weapon.

For me, my affinity for single coils came during the late 80's/early 90's RUSH material, especially "Roll The Bones".


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 6, 2018)

I’ve seriously been thinking more and more about neck single coils recently. And to TFS’s point I grew up thinking Malmsteen was the bees knees, so i’m not opposed to bridge single coils. If you like it and can limit the feedback/noise issues some have with single coils under high gain then that’s all that matters.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I often use my Tele to layer with my humbucker tracks just to give those riffs a bit more "bark" in the attack if its a percussive riff. It's a nice secret weapon.
> 
> For me, my affinity for single coils came during the late 80's/early 90's RUSH material, especially "Roll The Bones".


yeah I thought exactly that regards to layering. My bands 2nd guitarist will unlikely ever want to go this route, so at least when me and him are tracking album tones, it will be a combo of my single tone over the top of his humbucker sound. 
Probably do quad tracking.
50/50 blend of both

Hard Left Single Coil + Humbucker
Hard Right Single Coil + Humbucker

There is something about the gain character through singles too. You just cant get close to it at all with humbuckers.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I’ve seriously been thinking more and more about neck single coils recently. And to TFS’s point I grew up thinking Malmsteen was the bees knees, so i’m not opposed to bridge single coils. If you like it and can limit the *feedback/noise issues some have with single coils under high gain then that’s all that matters*.



I mean thinking more about modern "djent" tones. Gain is actually lower normally. So maybe I wont have as many noise/feedback issues as I thought.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah single coils definitely have a very cool quality to them when used in a metal setting. There's an extra clarity and spankiness that is definitely an interesting idea. I'm pretty sure some of the tones on Drewsif Stalin's Monkton used single coils or at least a split humbucker and the arrangement and vibe of that sound is awesome


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

lewis said:


> I mean thinking more about modern "djent" tones. Gain is actually lower normally. So maybe I wont have as many noise/feedback issues as I thought.


You shouldn't have hardly any noise if you use active single coils, ala EMG's or Fishmans.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 6, 2018)

Thinking this is a badass idea and you're gonna have a blast with it. I did it here:

http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-telemaster-finally.313850/

That guitar never left drop C. Cheese clip, kicks in at :15 seconds in....I know you said djent, but at least this is high gain:

https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://app.box.com/s/pco0rb3cu4cjfngegcxhtwaa08ah7xue


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Thinking this is a badass idea and you're gonna have a blast with it. I did it here:
> 
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-telemaster-finally.313850/
> 
> ...


that Jazzmaster is so siiick dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you still have it?. (I presume so? haha)
Sounds great too.

Ive decided to pull the trigger and do it haha. At least If I dont like the bridge pickup I can replace it with my tried and true 81. Im going to keep the HA neck pickup regardless I think!.

Also, tempted to add the new solderless killswitch they are offering too.

H + HA + Killswitch \m/


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> You shouldn't have hardly any noise if you use active single coils, ala EMG's or Fishmans.


oh nice!!!. Was forgetting actives are super quiet. (Why I read people complaining about noisy actives online every now and again, I dont know.. they must have wired them wrong or something) My 81 in another guitar, didnt make noise whatsoever unless I was sitting directly infront of a laptop.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2018)

This is a kick-ass metal machine:






So with single coils:
1) think about a tone knob for at least the bridge pickup. I use one and it’s always rolled off to about 8/10 to take the zing off
2) they can be noisy. Sometimes you can get lucky and find just the right spot to stand. Otherwise, the Illitch system and EMGs are quiet.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

cardinal said:


> This is a kick-ass metal machine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is absolutely stunning /\


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2018)

The low B sounds awesome. There’s this great snap/twang/snarl that really comes through when picking single notes. But it’s not all top end: single coils have great low end extension too; very deep sounding. Definitely doesn’t hit you like a humbucker, but I love the sound.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

cardinal said:


> The low B sounds awesome. There’s this great snap/twang/snarl that really comes through when picking single notes. But it’s not all top end: single coils have great low end extension too; very deep sounding. Definitely doesn’t hit you like a humbucker, but I love the sound.


I bet!

and I really really do myself. I bet all the times ive heard recordings where Ive fallen in love with the tone, it was actually coil split or single coil pickups on the record of the band.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

I really think that the character of baritone comes to the fullest life in the context of a single coil voicing. That's why I love playing my Warmoth Baritone Telecaster so much, and as much as I loved the GFS Neovins that I had in it for several years, it has come even more to life since I stuck the EMG Ceramic Tele Set in in. I think the Ceramic gives it the clarity it needs, especially for the lower tuning, and the lower tuning removes the harshness.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 6, 2018)

John Browne of monuments has a playthrough clip on YouTube of “agarthian” by his side project Flux Conduct, and he’s using a P90 equipped PRS SE model. Tell me it doesn’t do metal!


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> John Browne of monuments has a playthrough clip on YouTube of “agarthian” by his side project Flux Conduct, and he’s using a P90 equipped PRS SE model. Tell me it doesn’t do metal!


love this /\ !!
His style is a huge influence on me.

See this track I was dabbling with I wrote -


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I really think that the character of baritone comes to the fullest life in the context of a single coil voicing. That's why I love playing my Warmoth Baritone Telecaster so much, and as much as I loved the GFS Neovins that I had in it for several years, it has come even more to life since I stuck the EMG Ceramic Tele Set in in. I think the Ceramic gives it the clarity it needs, especially for the lower tuning, and the lower tuning removes the harshness.



What tuning are you using dude?
Im in Drop G# open tuning so

G#, D#, G#, C#, G#, C#


----------



## Quiet Coil (Feb 6, 2018)

Coil splitting is a must for me anymore. Whatever characteristics/benefits single-coil-ish sounds have, that tone is just tons of fun.

This is why I have an EMG 707TWX-R in my DCM100, and I love it.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2018)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Coil splitting is a must for me anymore. Whatever characteristics/benefits single-coil-ish sounds have, that tone is just tons of fun.
> 
> This is why I have an EMG 707TWX-R in my DCM100, and I love it.


oooh pics?!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

lewis said:


> What tuning are you using dude?
> Im in Drop G# open tuning so
> 
> G#, D#, G#, C#, G#, C#


B, E, A, D, F#, B (Standard Baritone Tuning)


----------



## Quiet Coil (Feb 6, 2018)

lewis said:


> oooh pics?!



Ha! Would if I could but I already failed in the “pic upload” department once this week. It’s a black pickup, so basically looks stock but with the coppery red “EMG X” logo and the push-pull on the volume.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

I can't post of my buckskin covered Bari-Tele either, since I won't be whored out to Photobucket's "pay to post" policy after using them for 15+ years.

I will say, however, that I got some bobbin toppers from Universal Jems to cover up the black EMG's to look more traditional.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2018)

Not a big fan of Strat single coils under gain. But a Tele or P90 under gain sounds amazingly monstrous.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2018)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Coil splitting is a must for me anymore. Whatever characteristics/benefits single-coil-ish sounds have, that tone is just tons of fun.
> 
> This is why I have an EMG 707TWX-R in my DCM100, and I love it.



That’s a great idea. DCM is a nice guitar and I’ll bet it rips with that single coil.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not a big fan of Strat single coils under gain. But a Tele or P90 under gain sounds amazingly monstrous.



Trick IMHO is just to roll off the tone knob on the bridge pickup. But I’ll also note that I have tin ears. Give me clips of an LP, Tele, P90, and Strat all playing the same riff and I probably can’t match the right guitar to the right clip.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm all about singlecoils for rhythm playing, especially the middle position. They allow you to play more aggressively where a humbucker would just get muddy and undefined, I just tracked a new EP where I didn't use a humbucker even once. 

I have EMG SA7's in my strat, they're quiet but they honestly don't sound like singlecoils. They are much flatter, less bass, more mids and more super-high highs than a passive singlecoil. It's a unique sound, nothing like a humbucker either. But I'm very happy with them when I run a graphic EQ in front of the amp, boosting 160, scooping 320 and 640, and boosting in the 2-5k area. Then they get very singlecoil-like. I have that graphic EQ locked in the first fx slot on my Kemper, so the EQ is always on regardless of the profile.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2018)

lewis said:


> its exactly what Im feeling.
> 
> (ive heard good things about the elysians)
> 
> but yeah my guitar would effectively have the EMG S and EMG SA as the 2 pickups (but in humbucker casings so the H and HA variants)


I really dig the elysian moderns/goliaths. I've got a set of his new hellfires headed my way pretty soon too.
My only issue with using coil split humbuckers is that they're not exactly quiet when I use a shitload of gain. I know companies make silent single coils and such though. 


TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I can't post of my buckskin covered Bari-Tele either, since I won't be whored out to Photobucket's "pay to post" policy after using them for 15+ years.
> 
> I will say, however, that I got some bobbin toppers from Universal Jems to cover up the black EMG's to look more traditional.


try other photo sites like postimg or flickr


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

I have hundreds of photo's, relinking them to new host would be quite laborsome. I may go with flickr or someone else moving forward, but the pics I have all over the net via Photobucket are dead links at this point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2018)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I have hundreds of photo's, relinking them to new host would be quite laborsome. I may go with flickr or someone else moving forward, but the pics I have all over the net via Photobucket are dead links at this point.


you could download your whole photobucket collection and then reupload to flickr. it's pretty easy to do, and it's what I did to keep functioning pics on a lot of my older threads.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

I'll have to research that. I have threads from the past 15 years that went dead due to Photobuckets new policy, and I wasn't gonna go around to all my forums & edit current links with new ones.


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 7, 2018)

e: somehow I lost my timestamp between youtube and here, anyhow he plays Periphery on a tele eventually.


----------



## Alex79 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm a bit late to this discussion, but would like to add my experience.

I used to have a ESP Vintage Plus strat, three single coils (BKP Sinner set) and I currently have a DiMarzio Fast Track in the neck of my baritone.
I agree with the benefits people have said here, but would like to add that the one I didn't like about the metal tone I got from that Strat was the string separation, which lacked behind that of humbuckers.
Single notes/strings had awesome bass presence and a cool vibe, no doubt, but string separation on complex chords was not as good as on my various humbuckers.

I would say to the OP definitely go for it, the different vibe and tone alone make it a perfectly valid approach, but just be aware that there are also reasons why humbuckers are so popular for metal.


----------



## lewis (Feb 7, 2018)

Alex79 said:


> I'm a bit late to this discussion, but would like to add my experience.
> 
> I used to have a ESP Vintage Plus strat, three single coils (BKP Sinner set) and I currently have a DiMarzio Fast Track in the neck of my baritone.
> I agree with the benefits people have said here, but would like to add that the one I didn't like about the metal tone I got from that Strat was the string separation, which lacked behind that of humbuckers.
> ...


insightful. Thank you

Was the lack of clarity on larger chords due to amounts of gain?. Or can I expect the same under clean tones too?

Im going to be bold and just go for it I think. Dual single coils for my main axe. 
Sounds intriguing and exciting.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 7, 2018)

Thing about the Sinner and to some extent the Fast Track: those are high output pickups, which in general could be accused of a lack of clarity. 

You’re experience may be very different with true single coils with more typical output.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 7, 2018)

cardinal said:


> This is a kick-ass metal machine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd really love a Tele built similarly. I want the Tele to be a Modern Player type, with a 7-string trem, locking tuners. I never use the middle pickup, so I prefer the Tele over the Strat, but I wouldn't refuse a 7-String Strat if one was given to me.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 7, 2018)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I'd really love a Tele built similarly. I want the Tele to be a Modern Player type, with a 7-string trem, locking tuners. I never use the middle pickup, so I prefer the Tele over the Strat, but I wouldn't refuse a 7-String Strat if one was given to me.



I’m kind of the opposite. I love tremolos and do use the middle+bridge combo a lot, so I tend to prefer Strats. 

I definitely wouldn’t mind a Tele 7, though. I have a Tele 7-string bridge plate but haven’t gotten around to doing anything with it because I gravitate to trems so much.


----------



## lewis (Feb 7, 2018)

hell yeah to this!! -


----------



## lewis (Feb 7, 2018)

and this -


----------



## lewis (Feb 7, 2018)

and some coil split single action - 



all of these have that single coil twang that I love


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 7, 2018)

Rondo has these.
http://www.rondomusic.com/tc725mntbr2.html


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 7, 2018)

Does anybody make a side by side humbucking single coil for an 8 string? Like, the type where they wind the highest 4 strings together, and the lowest 4 strings together, and that bucks the hum.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 7, 2018)

^ I don’t think I’ve seen them for 7-strings either. Nordstrand might make some for you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 7, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Does anybody make a side by side humbucking single coil for an 8 string? Like, the type where they wind the highest 4 strings together, and the lowest 4 strings together, and that bucks the hum.


do you mean like a double stacked single coil? it's hard enough finding 8 string pickups let alone single coil versions


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 8, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> do you mean like a double stacked single coil? it's hard enough finding 8 string pickups let alone single coil versions



No, I mean like this: 







And yeah, not much for choice for us! But I’m not sure if I’ve ever seen one of these for an 8. I know Tom Drinkwater had Instrumental wind single coils for his SS8s, but I don’t know if they were stacked, side by side, or neither.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 8, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> No, I mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know instrumental, elysian or nordstrand would be probably game for something like that if you really wanted it. hell I'm just trying to source alnico 8 magnets for 8 strings right now


----------



## lewis (Feb 8, 2018)

after comparing tones, it seems the EMG X version of any pickup they offer, sounds even clearer/more chimey. 

thinking of going Hx and HAx in white. So much spank!


----------



## lewis (Feb 8, 2018)

update /\
haha just phoned Andertons about ordering in a set of the Hx and HAx in white.
Was told that the EMG UK distribution team havent seen these in a "very long time".
Looking at a 2-3 MONTH wait time from date of order to arrival.....good god. Worth it in the long run but I didnt expect it to take sooo long just to order pickups. At least this way, I avoid additional Customs charges etc.
Quoted £92 per pickup.
Told them I would order either end of this month, or a few weeks into March. And I will add the solderless Toggle Switch to the order too.


----------



## Alex79 (Feb 9, 2018)

lewis said:


> update /\
> Looking at a 2-3 MONTH wait time from date of order to arrival......



IF they don't have to push that back even further...

To answer your previous questions: yes, more so under gain.


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2018)

Alex79 said:


> IF they don't have to push that back even further...
> 
> To answer your previous questions: yes, more so under gain.


yeah exactly. 
Shocked that it will take that long personally but oh well.
I was going to split the order initially to save funds but now I know this, it doesnt make sense to do it like that.

So im going to save enough to pool the order together.
will be
Hx, HAx, Toggle Switch and new TKO Killswitch


----------



## Strobe (Feb 9, 2018)

I actually think single coil telecaster type guitars do metal well. I used to play prog/melodeath stuff and other guitarist used a tele. I do not personally think strat do it well, but you could make it work. I have seen it done, but never quite sure what pickups are under the hood.


----------



## couverdure (Feb 10, 2018)

Jari used a Tokai Tele for his lead parts on the early Ensiferum albums and the first Wintersun album.


----------



## KailM (Feb 10, 2018)

I cannot stand the sound of a single coil pickup for high gain. Especially for heavy rhythm on the bridge pickup. But then again, I hate djent in the first place. So yeah -- y'all are crazy.


----------



## lewis (Feb 10, 2018)

KailM said:


> I cannot stand the sound of a single coil pickup for high gain. Especially for heavy rhythm on the bridge pickup. But then again, I hate djent in the first place. So yeah -- y'all are crazy.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 10, 2018)

KailM said:


> I cannot stand the sound of a single coil pickup for high gain. Especially for heavy rhythm on the bridge pickup. But then again, I hate djent in the first place. So yeah -- y'all are crazy.



Understandable assessment. For Heavy Rhythms, you definitely want humbuckers... but in more speed-focused Metal single coils sound bad ass.

Really, Wintersun's a prime example of both being true. The first Wintersun album was a hell of a lot faster, and it benefited from the sharper attack of his Tele. Time, on the other hand, was slower and heavier, and the EMG and Bareknuckle tones really drove those riffs home. 

It's all about getting the right tools for the right job.


----------



## lewis (Feb 10, 2018)

Science_Penguin said:


> *It's all about getting the right tools for the right job*.



This is completely spot on /\

Exactly what Im doing in this particular instance.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Feb 10, 2018)

You may fall in love with the sound, but they can also feel odd if you are used to using humbuckers. Why not coil split the pickups you have now to try it out?


----------



## lewis (Feb 10, 2018)

newamerikangospel said:


> You may fall in love with the sound, but they can also feel odd if you are used to using humbuckers. Why not coil split the pickups you have now to try it out?


Im actually going to do that whilst I wait for the order to arrive as I was quoted 2-3 months min order time as a custom order direct from EMG to the UK via a UK retailer so i avoid customs etc.


----------



## lewis (Feb 18, 2018)

I just scored a brilliant deal off Evilbay from California.

I won an auction on an used white EMG H with full wiring kit and original box for £42 incl delivery AND Import tax. Due between the 27th of this month and the 10th of March!
($60ish)


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 18, 2018)

i love singles for metal stuff, especially for really slow sludgy stuff.

But if you like singles, don't forget P90's. I've really taken a liking to P90's. like a happy medium.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 18, 2018)

would love to try the War Pig P90 bet it sounds super cool.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 18, 2018)

Mprinsje said:


> i love singles for metal stuff, especially for really slow sludgy stuff.
> 
> But if you like singles, don't forget P90's. I've really taken a liking to P90's. like a happy medium.



Yes and you can find some P90's in a stacked hum cancelling configuration by Dimarzio & Seymour Duncan. Same voicing, just without the noise.
I have a friend who had a local winder make him a T-90, basically a P90 in a Tele Bridge pickup config, and it kills!


----------



## lewis (Feb 19, 2018)

I would love to try some p90s once i get my single coil guitar sorted.
I imagine a quad tracked tone of single coil and p90 blended would be immense.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 20, 2018)

The EMG SX is my favorite EMG for this reason. I find it much easier to use an EQ before the amp to boost the signal, add specific mids, and control the treble of a single coil over starting with a humbucker and then adding treble, and controlling the mids, lows, and signal strength. One of the reasons I love the EMG 60X is because it sounds like a great humbucker and great single coil hybrid.

The main reason I'm planning on buying the Abasi Fluence set is the single coil voice. And being wholly and completely honest, I've found myself every couple of months or so pondering the idea of abandoning my 8 string, switching to two or three 6 strings in various tunings, and simply writing differently since I basically don't play out and have no plans to even with any new music I write. The chief reason being the far greater number of options available for 6 strings, pickups being the main one.

Three neck thru guitars with Evertunes and recessed pickguards that I can swap on the fly appeal to me. Greatly.

So no, you're not crazy for wanting to try singles. I hope the H works out well for you.


----------



## lewis (Feb 20, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> The EMG SX is my favorite EMG for this reason. I find it much easier to use an EQ before the amp to boost the signal, add specific mids, and control the treble of a single coil over starting with a humbucker and then adding treble, and controlling the mids, lows, and signal strength. One of the reasons I love the EMG 60X is because it sounds like a great humbucker and great single coil hybrid.
> 
> The main reason I'm planning on buying the Abasi Fluence set is the single coil voice. And being wholly and completely honest, I've found myself every couple of months or so pondering the idea of abandoning my 8 string, switching to two or three 6 strings in various tunings, and simply writing differently since I basically don't play out and have no plans to even with any new music I write. The chief reason being the far greater number of options available for 6 strings, pickups being the main one.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!.
Im hoping the regular H that I won in an auction, has enough twang for my tastes. The X series always seem snappier vs the regulars in tone comparisons to my ears. But still it was a good deal so jumped on it.

I think thats my issue with tone chasing all these years with humbuckers, i.e it seems harder to dial out the natural sound of a humbucker and add flavours/eq that get it closer to the sound in your head, which in this case for me, is a single coil. And of course, you just cant do it.

Its like craving the tone of an active, and spending years trying to get passives to give you that and ultimately failing.

I would rather start with the sound I want, and then can add things to make it sound closer to something else, rather than the opposite which is what Im hoping trying single coils remedies for me.

The SAx sounds absolutely amazing on demos.
Im going to be 100% trying to find the HAX for my guitar too when I have funds. (then thanks to quick connect I will try the H and the HAX in both positions to see which one I prefer in bridge the most)


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 25, 2018)

Shout out to Lewis as I was recording some guitar tracks for a demo for my band, and there was a section that was just sounding a bit mushy with the level of gain I was using, so I thought "coil tap!" and I think it turned out pretty well:

https://soundcloud.com/prolegomena-1/band-demo-1-real-drums


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 25, 2018)

yooooo the split sound on these sound dope. also the neck is a humbucker sized single coil


----------



## lewis (Feb 26, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yooooo the split sound on these sound dope. also the neck is a humbucker sized single coil



ah man!
I used to love my Kraken 8 string. Those are beasts (re-branded Agile's)

it sounds awesome. I cant wait for my single coil pup to arrive now. Im sick of boosting high end frequencies for my humbuckers to try and make them sound single, and being left with something that not only does not really resemble a single coil tone, but is then overly thin and fizzy haha


----------



## Moltar (Feb 27, 2018)

One of my favourite lead sounds is using a middle position single coil with the inner coil of a neck humbucker. I guess it would be position 4 on something like an Ibanez Universe? It sounds all plonky and with the right gain it can make some really interesting tones.


----------



## lewis (Mar 8, 2018)

The white EMG H turned up and it sounds unreal. And thats with old strings. 
This decision was completely justifed. The single coil sound is for me!.
I really like it.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice! EMG Single Coils don't get enough love as far as I'm concerned. Too much cork-sniffery to contend with I guess.


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2018)

I agree /\
everyone gets so wrapped up in the next best thing, they forget to appreciate whats come before. In many cases, just pointlessly hate on anything that isnt the next best thing.
I.e "Fishmans are great, EMGs suck"

Im thinking of pairing it with a 60 in the neck


----------



## bnzboy (Mar 20, 2018)

My Nash 57 strats got some Lollar singles and man they sound unreal through high gain amps! The bridge pickup is nasty.


----------



## DaZoner (Mar 21, 2018)

Single coils are totally awesome for metal. You'll probably need a noise gate though. I just installed a set of the new boot camp brute force pickups from bare knuckle in my tele. They sound awesome and are versatile.
What's nice is you get a nice twang which sounds awesome when you start to tune lower.
But this is all subjective of course!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 21, 2018)

decided to grab a bkp stockholm hp90 for shits and giggles.


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> decided to grab a bkp stockholm hp90 for shits and giggles.


Will await feedback (review not..well you know haha)


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a strat with SA's in it and I love it for high gain stuff. I've got some S's and an SLV and they're cool too, just the SA's are my favourite.

I have a Tele with some BKP Flat 50's in it, if it wasn't for the noise I'd use it loads.

Single coils can sound great for high gain.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 27, 2018)

I want to put an SA into a tele now....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 1, 2018)

lewis said:


> Will await feedback (review not..well you know haha)



the stockholm is sick.


----------



## nyxzz (Apr 5, 2018)

G&L's MFD single coils are monstrous for metal and sound awesome clean too. I was really surprised at the output they have but they don't lose the single coil character. They're also not very expensive, about $70 a pop, HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## lewis (Apr 7, 2018)

anyone got any tone tips for this kind of tone - 



I have a kemper and a single coil bridge pickup


----------



## gunch (Apr 10, 2018)

Lewis how did that EMG H ever work out for you


----------



## lewis (Apr 10, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Lewis how did that EMG H ever work out for you


Really well thank you.

Alongside the Kemper which produces that like super hifi version of amps, and how low tuned my band is 
(drop G# open tuning - G#, D#, G#, C#, G#, C# but tuned to 432hz instead) through my 4x12, it sounds great. And the great thing is cleans/leads automatically sound amazing too. Next pickup I need for the guitar to finish it is either going to be the HAX OR something like the 81 TWRx and then try them all out in bridge/neck and see what combo I prefer. In a way I do miss having the humbucking tone for certain HEAVY sections so maybe getting the 81 twxr would be a good idea. Push pull coil tap with the single coil closer to the neck for a warmer strat like tone. I could move the H into neck position then.

Im getting this kind of tone through this setup using the H thanks to the kind of tuning we have (but more single coil'y/high end obv - and maybe less mids.)


----------



## gunch (Apr 10, 2018)

I kind of want to do a all in one deal like Paul Masvidals new switching/preamp setup, don’t remember what emg he had (a 57 I think) but I think it would be cool with a H or p85


----------



## lewis (Apr 11, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> I kind of want to do a all in one deal like Paul Masvidals new switching/preamp setup, don’t remember what emg he had (a 57 I think) but I think it would be cool with a H or p85


ah that would be awesome.

Get it going as a project!. I would love to see how that would turn out.


----------



## gunch (Apr 11, 2018)

lewis said:


> ah that would be awesome.
> 
> Get it going as a project!. I would love to see how that would turn out.


 
I read more about it it’s a 57 with a volume knob and a variable mid control (VMC) which was originally an active mid control for bass players where in the concentric stack the top knob is a boost or cut and the bottom knob is a 100hz-1000hz sweep 

Other than that I can’t find much more information about it


----------



## lewis (Apr 11, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> I read more about it it’s a 57 with a volume knob and a variable mid control (VMC) which was originally an active mid control for bass players where in the concentric stack the top knob is a boost or cut and the bottom knob is a 100hz-1000hz sweep
> 
> Other than that I can’t find much more information about it


oooh that sounds like a killer idea. You could change the pickups flavour to anything with that going.


----------



## gunch (Apr 12, 2018)

Doing more exploring I actually managed to find a couple of shootouts/videos of metal players using either S variants or H variants

SA X in a Djent context


HA in a Thrash context (Josh Middleton) 


HA definitely sounds nice


----------

